# Calculating due date after FET



## Creamybun (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, I had 5 day FET blastocysts transfered last Sept, and am delighted that one took  and I am now due a baby boy mid June.  I had this done at a private clinic overseas.

However, my NHS hosp are fairly unknowledgeable about IVF etc and they have calculated my due date of 15 June, based on my last period before the FET (which was 2 weeks before FET).  But baring in mind that the embryo was already 5 days old when it was  transferred to me, wouldnt that make my baby actually 5 days ahead of their calculations?  He has consistantly measured 1-2 weeks bigger than my actual gestation week at each midwife visit, and at a 34 week scan he was measuring the size of a 36 week old,  so that would tie in with my thoughts about him being further on than midwife has calculated.

I have mentioned this to the hospital and midwife already but they said that with all IVF cases they still use the last period as basis for calculating due date.

I only ask, as I am due to see hosp next friday at 40 weeks. If we have to start planning an induction, should I point out to them again that I might actually be 40 weeks + 5 days, not 40 weeks exactly as they calculated?

They have said that they book inductions for 12 days past due date so am worried that if my thoughts are correct, that could make me actually 17 days past due date, and would this adversely affect the baby if he was left so long?

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, the measurements are about right, it's fairly normal to measure up to two weeks below or above your gestation.  The concern when planning induction is the functioning of the placenta, which only starts devleoping when embedded in the uterus, so the dates will be ok if you do need inducing.

Mention it again anyway, as I think it will put your mind at rest to know you have asked them again,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

